# Sticky  Welcome to the new HTC One forums!



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi there everyone! If you lucked out to get an upgrade for One (pun intended) this will be the place to be here at RootzWiki. This is a reminder to keep all development in development and general in general. I will also introduce a new section "Accessories". if you have a cool accessory you would like to share with others. Make sure to remain courteous and share opinions on new accessories.

If you plan on developing on this device, go ahead and let us know if you need a developer tag!

Cheers,

b1six


----------



## swrogers (Aug 14, 2011)

We should be getting ours soon as well. The T-Mo website says it's backordered, but I did get a text this morning saying it's processed and scheduled for delivery today. We shall see.

Definitely looking forward to getting it!


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Did you get it?


----------



## swrogers (Aug 14, 2011)

b16 said:


> Did you get it?


It's shipping currently....should get it Monday from the look of it. Was hoping it would get here either yesterday or today, but evidently "express" is only business day. Meh.


----------



## frellingfrakker (Dec 22, 2011)

I love my HTC One and I've always favored Rootz over that other dev site... So I'm very happy to see this.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## paras (Jun 4, 2013)

Just love the HTC one the feel of the phone is like no other

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## neutronjeff (Jul 13, 2011)

Just ordered my VZW ONE. I'm coming from the venerable Thunderbolt.

I guess I missed the HTC Unlock party by a few days...


----------

